# HRAA recommendations?



## YPUllom (Feb 3, 2014)

I am getting emails from HRAA claiming large sign on bonus for remote coding positions.   Can anyone tell me anything about them or make a recommendation as to if they are a good company to work for?  Pros? Cons?


----------



## twizzle (Feb 4, 2014)

ypjefferys said:


> I am getting emails from HRAA claiming large sign on bonus for remote coding positions.   Can anyone tell me anything about them or make a recommendation as to if they are a good company to work for?  Pros? Cons?



Have you researched them on the internet? From what I read they seem to be a well-respected company run by a female entrepreneur.

My current employers bought out the company that I joined originally and that was also run by a very competent and respected female entrepreneur. It was a truly excellent company to work for.

I detect similarities but, of course, anyone can make unrealistic claims on their website. I would therefore research them carefully (just in case).


----------



## slbenton (Feb 5, 2014)

*Hraa*

Hello, 

I applied to HRAA however received an e-mail that I did not qualify as they do not accept the CPC credential through AAPC. They accept the CCS through AHIMA.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 5, 2014)

ypjefferys said:


> I am getting emails from HRAA claiming large sign on bonus for remote coding positions.   Can anyone tell me anything about them or make a recommendation as to if they are a good company to work for?  Pros? Cons?



I have also been contacted by HRAA for a remote position, it seemed like a great opportunity, I just had to turn it down as I was looking for a DRG Auditing position, rather than coding.

The sign on bonus's are seeming to become more frequent and common. I just accepted a new position as a DRG Auditor and I am getting a sign on bonus, as well as a large retention bonus after I am there for a year. 

There is a serious shortage of knowledgeable inpatient coders and auditors, and companies are compensating those with the skills accordingly (I am getting paid what experienced RNs are making)

If you have your CCS and inpatient experience, there are MANY opportunities out there.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

